# Any suggestions? (NYC)



## MattElz (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm eager to start training in a martial art, but the more schools I visit the more confused I am. 

So far I've visited 2 sanda schools, 1 muay thai school, 1 hung ga school, and the shaolin temple in flushing queens.

I really liked the ones I actually tried out (muay thai and sanda), but I think I want to find a style (and a great teacher) that adds a more internal, meditative component to the brute force stuff. Kind of the best of both worlds. But I do love pounding combinations on the bags, learning how to shift your center of gravity the right way when you kick and the way you feel when it's time to go home.

I work in midtown and downtown manhattan. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## savior (Sep 25, 2006)

hapkido


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 25, 2006)

MattElz said:


> I'm eager to start training in a martial art, but the more schools I visit the more confused I am.
> 
> So far I've visited 2 sanda schools, 1 muay thai school, 1 hung ga school, and the shaolin temple in flushing queens.
> 
> ...


 
www.tombisio.com

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Thewayofthewarriorispeace (Sep 25, 2006)

hmm...Im not sure whats offered in downtown manhattan, but Ill tell you what I feel are the more "internal, meditative" disciplines -  

1.Wing Chun (my primary art) is a "simple" (by chinese Kung Fu standards) internal system of Kung Fu that first came about as a kind of 'hybrid' martial art about 300 years ago, and has since evolved into a complete art.  It emphasizes straight line attacks, deflecting moves and angles of attack.  At its core Wing Chun is a violent, destructive art meant for combat and is extremely effective.  It can be very meditative, and is a good  art if you want to develop strong internal power. 

2. Aikido.  Probably one of the most philosophical arts, Aikido is a Japanese art founded by the great Morihei Ueshiba, or O-Sensei.  Aikido is based on circular movements, redirecting force, joint locks, throws, and "Ki." AiKiDo literally means "harmony energy way" and can be translated "the Art of Peace."  It emphasizes non violence, and attempts to disarm all potential enemies before there is ever conflict, but also contains very effective techniques at controlling your opponent, and at higher levels completely neutralizing their energy.  Avery internal discipline, it is the art I plan on studying when I am more advanced in Wing Chun. 

3. Tai Chi. while very hard to find a real high level Tai Chi master who can teach you the martial art aspect, Tai Chi is a great internal system that is heavily based on the theory of Yin and Yang, or balance between opposites. Though most places youll find only show form(s) for health and dont really know much (or relatively little) about the martial applications. 

Pa Kwa, Hsing I, Southern Mantis, all of these are very good internal disciplines for which it is very rare to find real masters.  Most of the arts I listed are chinese, which there are also great internal arts in Japans, Korea, Thailand, the middle east, etc.  You should keep an open mind but be wary of those who would prey on the ignorant.  Before you go to a school, make sure to research a little bit so you at least understand a little of what the art is about.  If I were you, I would make sure the instructor has a good spirit, and strong moral values.  Is he/she nice? Do they smile when they greet you?  Do you feel good vibes?  All of these are important especially with internal arts because you can actually absorb their energy and it will become part of you.  Anyways, I hope this helps some!  

Keith


----------



## Aikironin (Sep 26, 2006)

My advice is check out whatever is within 15-20 minutes of where you live and work.  In Midtown alone I can think of 4 schools within three blocks of each other that I would recommend.  Gracie Academy on W 30th, Bond street dojo (aikido) on W 29th. on 27th Avenue you also have the 'fighthouse' which hosts:  Kuk sool won TKD, Capoiera, Bujinkan Ninpo, Boxing, BJJ, a JKD concepts style, and some form of Gung fu, the fighthouse is a loft that essentially rents out space to each group, so it is like a carnival of various styles, so don't be put off by it at first.  Also you have Shaolin Gung fu further up the block on 27th, (like 100 Ft) away from the fighthouse.


----------



## still learning (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello, A good place to start is JUDO!  You may want to try it out.........Aloha


----------



## Aikironin (Sep 27, 2006)

The only drawback is that google Judo in NYC and see what you come up with...Higashi's club, very good although a bit out of midtown, and downtown for that matter, and Oishi judo club which is a bit pricey, and located by WTC


----------



## Aikironin (Sep 27, 2006)

still learning said:


> Hello, A good place to start is JUDO! You may want to try it out.........Aloha


 

Try googling Judo in NYC and see what you get...you have Higashi's club which is way out there  very uptown, and  Oishi judo Club which is down by WTC and IMO somewhat pricey.


----------



## Aikironin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry I double posted, trying to edit my first one.


----------



## Guvnor (Jun 21, 2011)

I would agree with the person that said try something local but make sure it is what you want to learn and interested in.  25 years martial arts experience has taught me that you will only succeed if you like it.  JKD is a good one, so is Kali and Krav Maga - they are just different.  Depends on what you want.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## ptr (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes there are too many classes to choose from in Manhattan !
If you wish, please drop by at my Monday night classes in Queens, they are free. It is internal karate (and all the details are in my signature).


----------



## Omar B (Jun 26, 2011)

A decent, but incomplete list divided up by boro.  http://www.martialartsny.com/index.html


----------

